# Gibson Finances



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Gibson Guitar Rating Hits Low Note


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool. I'm well stock in Gibson so no bother to me. This may be another indicator that the guitar/amp market is hitting a sharp cliff, something I think all the manufacturers would rather ignore or hide than admit to.

If the company defaults, all those morons and dum-dummies who bought late 50s 'bursts will finally dump them for a couple hun each. I may pick a couple up, even though they will be near worthless. I guess I'm just a senti-Mental guy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> If the company defaults ..


Expect to see a lot of 'rare, discontinued gibson' ads on kijiji/craigslist asking ridiculous prices.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Default doesn't mean go out of business and close down. Worst case ownership of the brand and management of the company will change hands once again; anybody would be better than Henry/the current team, but they could survive this.

edit: nope, right the first time; _doi_


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, wait.,..


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Gibson is becoming the Sears of the musical instrument world.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Gibson is becoming the Sears of the musical instrument world.


They'll get a government bailout. Too big to fail.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> If the company defaults, all those morons and dum-dummies who bought late 50s 'bursts will finally dump them for a couple hun each. I may pick a couple up, even though they will be near worthless. I guess I'm just a senti-Mental guy.


I don't think it will hurt the value of vintage Gibsons. The vintage ones were essentially a different company from a different time.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

If anything, vintage (and even recent model year used) ones will go up in price (if Gibson where to just shut down, which I do not find likely) because there will be no new/cheaper with warranty alternatives; simple supply and demand.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> If the company defaults, all those morons and dum-dummies who bought late 50s 'bursts will finally dump them for a couple hun each. I may pick a couple up, even though they will be near worthless. I guess I'm just a senti-Mental guy.


that's not how it works. when the supply of new instruments becomes a finite thing, the prices goes up, not down. if they did close down entirely, all instruments become more valuable instantly. when they sell, they'll get billed as "the stradivarius of guitars" by all the magazines, and kijidiots..

but like i pointed out on the gibby forum, the article says gibson brands, it does not say gibson usa.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Poor Henry......................................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Poor Henry......................................


Your voodoo doll worked, Steadly. Hope you're happy.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> anybody would be worse than Henry/the current team[/I]


Pray they don't fall in the hands of Avid


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't like em... but I'm not sure they'd be worse than Henry J.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

"Turnover at the "senior financial management level creates challenges to executing a quick operational turnaround," the rating firm added."

There have been lots of internet talk about the management style at Gibson which Moody's quote above hints at.

I read on the LP forum that a few of the senior guys at the Custom Shop were let go a few months ago including guru Rick Gembar. It caused quite a stir on the LP forum.

Doing some quick math, it would take Gibson 10-15 years to pay off the debt principal without any distribution of profits (assuming growth is flat).


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Even in the worst case scenario of bankruptcy, I'm sure that someone would buy the Gibson guitar brand and continue building & selling guitars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I'm sure that someone would buy the Gibson guitar brand and continue building & selling guitars.


China?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's no unreasonable to think all their production could be shipped to China. 

Don't expect the prices to go down though.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Moving production to China would be a terrible business decision in my opinion. They'd be giving up one of the things they do, which is make American guitars. There are already tons of Chinese guitars on the market, why play that game? I think they be better off with fewer models and lower production, but still US built.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think things will be much different in 25 years. I think we are in the golden years of guitar sales/mfg. 

Any teachers here see a decline of young music students (instrument players?)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I think we are in the golden years of guitar sales/mfg.


the trailing end of it


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> the trailing end of it


Exactly. Maybe 25 years is a bit optimistic


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

"The Nashville-based company, famous for its Les Paul guitar, has $1.2 billion in revenue annually, according to Moody's, and manufactures brands Gibson, Philips, Epiphone, Kramer, Baldwin, Onkyo, KRK and Stanton."

For years Gibson has been trying to expand beyond it's core brands. It may have to divest itself of other brands.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Foolproof solution; cheap red hats (must be made in China) embroided with 'make Gibson great again' and all these troubles will go away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

Until the Donald files a lawsuit for copy-right infringement.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's just the kind of publicity this campaign needs.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Gibson should divest from the ancillary markets and reclaim the Famous Gibson Guitars business!
Reissue exact spec replicas Only...No Robotic tuning systems, etc....Pure Vintage SPECS only!!!
Concentrate on QUALITY!!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

NorlinNorm said:


> Gibson should divest from the ancillary markets and reclaim the Famous Gibson Guitars business!
> Reissue exact spec replicas Only...No Robotic tuning systems, etc....Pure Vintage SPECS only!!!
> Concentrate on QUALITY!!


Not sure how many (insert over inflated price here) guitars they would sell in a year. Probably still go TU when the money drys up.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think that if you ask ten different people about what Gibson should do, you will get seventeen entirely different opinions.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Foolproof solution; cheap red hats (must be made in China) embroided with 'make Gibson great again' and all these troubles will go away.


Don't you mean all these troubles WILL GET WORSE?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Don't you mean all these troubles WILL GET WORSE?


Perspective and ignorance will get you a long way.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I think things will be much different in 25 years. I think we are in the golden years of guitar sales/mfg.


I agree. I was thinking about it and came to the conclusion that there are probably more guitars built annually right now than were built in total before 1960. In the 70's, my heros were selecting from a few brands because that's all there was. And the historic market was just used guitars at that time. Since then, companies, including all those companies that built guitars back then and including so many new ones, and they keep cranking out more and more guitars. And guitars generally don't 'expire' as long as they stay away from Pete Townsend and a few other luminaries. They don't ware out and if anything, get more desirable over time.

I don't think the number of guitar consumers is increasing. Maybe it's just holding it's own, considering it's not a Western cultural thing anymore - people all over the world are into it, unlike 50 years ago. Consumers are buying more guitars/ person but that can only go so far. Eventually, us old guys are going to want to divest - into a market that isn't that keen on our history and don't value what we do they way we do. This will come to a sudden end, IMO.


That's OK, I'm selling all my guitar stuff and getting into the next big thing. 

Tulips. I'll be rich!

Tulip mania - Wikipedia


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gibson is going to bounce back in 2018 with these...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Gibson is going to bounce back in 2018 with these...


Saw that. Very sexy!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This model may have contributed to Gibson's current woes and somewhat eccletic leader. I like the line "we got up and left" 

Alex Skolnick: The Great Gibson


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Alex said:


> I like the line "we got up and left"


_I couldn’t help but wonder, "Is he gonna do what I think he...."

No sooner had this phrase formulated in my mind than Henry Juszkiewicz, Chairman and CEO of Gibson Guitars, 
began smashing the red SG against the stage like a frenetic madman. Lacking the physical strength to break it in two, 
he tossed the wooden corpse as far as he could onto the side of the stage—it landed with a ringing thud._


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Pretty spot on article. Gibson has been building Kia's and selling them as Cadilac's lately. They really ought to make the move to "timeless" instruments at a reasonable price as stated in the article.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Pretty spot on article. Gibson has been building Kia's and selling them as Cadilac's lately. They really ought to make the move to "timeless" instruments at a reasonable price as stated in the article.



They should, but that won't happen while Henry J is in charge. Apparently he is extremely difficult to work for - nothing is ever done well enough for him, everyone but him makes mistakes, he is a true visionary and nobody else can see his genius, and he is very schizophrenic. 

I read a column from a former employee a couple of years ago. This guy was a mid to upper management type, if I remember correctly. He described working for Henry J as being required to pull a rabbit out of a hat several times each day, except you weren't allowed to have a rabbit. Or a hat.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

There was an interview I recall seeing with him where he stated that one of the first actions he took when he bought the place was to raise the prices to give the illusion of quality.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> There was an interview I recall seeing with him where he stated that one of the first actions he took when he bought the place was to raise the prices to give the illusion of quality.



He is also obsessed with making Gibson a lifestyle brand, sort of like Harley Davidson has become. He is absolutely fucking obsessed with accomplishing that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


>


That guy needs Metamucil.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Prediction - the government bails them out and they're rebranded Trumpson. 

After their buying spree of other fair sized companies, guitars were only something like 25% of their business.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gibson 2018 Lineup
http://thehub.musiciansfriend.com/bits/unveiled-the-2018-gibson-usa-electric-guitar-lineup

I like this one in gold but the neck isn't what I want.
Gibson Les Paul Classic 2018 Electric Guitar


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The 2018 line up: 7 different LPs including not one but TWO standards, a classic, traditional, and tribute all of which claim to be a 'basic' LP in some way. Add the studio and faded just for fun! WHY???

Is it just me, or does the LP Studio look like it has a bound neck?

TG


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> The 2018 line up: 7 different LPs including not one but TWO standards, a classic, traditional, and tribute all of which claim to be a 'basic' LP in some way. Add the studio and faded just for fun! WHY???


I'd think therein lies part of the problem for Gibson, if you're a newby or relatively uneducated in guitars, how are you going to tell the different levels of LPs apart?
It's difficult to fathom to me why Gibson would make things so difficult on themselves by creating too many choices.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Sales 101. Market a product for every price point. Even if it dilutes the shit out of your product line.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

LanceT said:


> I'd think therein lies part of the problem for Gibson, if you're a newby or relatively uneducated in guitars, how are you going to tell the different levels of LPs apart?
> It's difficult to fathom to me why Gibson would make things so difficult on themselves by creating too many choices.


I also think that their product lines are now so obviously aimed at selling the same butter in a different wrapper, that people have just kind of washed their hands of the entire thing. Guitars that are built completely different yet all claiming to be the timeless classic, the never ending parade of really real, real specs, extra authentic vintage vintage authentic authenticity etc. has finally revealed itself as the moving target it is; no matter what choice you make, the opposite choice will eventually be used (marketed) against you. The only think consistent is a brand logo and model name stamped on a revolving set of objects.

I don't dislike Gibsons and have owned them in the past, but I basically cannot be bothered anymore.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> Guitars that are built completely different yet all claiming to be the timeless classic, the never ending parade of really real, real specs, extra authentic vintage vintage authentic authenticity etc.


I had a few people, commenting on my 2014 Epi ES-175 last night: "Wow, how old is that?" 

They were surprised when my first answer was: "Oh, about 8 hours." Second answer was: "It's a 2014 but finished to look older."


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Give the name to Heritage.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My favourite line from the GP article: "$5000. No thanks."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

https://www.bizjournals.com/nashvil...mous-nashville-music-icon-faces-mounting.html

*World-famous Nashville music icon faces mounting financial pressure*
Aug 31, 2017, 2:04pm CDT


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You wonder why they just might be,... might be, in some financial difficulties >>>>


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

^ That's not that bad, considering they once made a guitar shaped like a trailer home.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I like J-45's and J-200's though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I like J-45's and J-200's though.


Yes, who wouldn't. They are excellent guitars but priced out of most people's budgets. How about the Hummingbird?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> My favourite line from the GP article: "$5000. No thanks."


Local L&M Blew theirs out for $500 and it still Sat there for a few days


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, who wouldn't. They are excellent guitars but priced out of most people's budgets. How about the Hummingbird?


I haven't played a lot of Hummingbirds.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I also think that their product lines are now so obviously aimed at selling the same butter in a different wrapper, that people have just kind of washed their hands of the entire thing. Guitars that are built completely different yet all claiming to be the timeless classic, the never ending parade of really real, real specs, extra authentic vintage vintage authentic authenticity etc. has finally revealed itself as the moving target it is; no matter what choice you make, the opposite choice will eventually be used (marketed) against you. The only think consistent is a brand logo and model name stamped on a revolving set of objects.
> 
> I don't dislike Gibsons and have owned them in the past, but I basically cannot be bothered anymore.


THIS

I have given up on Gibson. will probably never ever buy a new one. They are a pale imitation of their past; the company now is a joke IMO

I am a huge fan of Heritage though: they have been, and still are doing things right


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

There's a lot more competition in the quality guitar market than there was in Gibson or Fender's heyday. For half the price of a Gibson, you can get a Kiesel custom guitar made to your specs. Look at PRS and Ernie Ball, Ibanez, etc. There's a billion choices to slowly mod your own guitar with necks, pickups, strings, bridges. To survive in today's market, you'd better be delivering high value.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I haven't played a lot of Hummingbirds.


They can be pretty amazing guitars. I had one that I sort of regret trading, but I take solace in my J-45. I played a Hummingbird Vintage at Cosmo Music last year that was outstanding, but the price was outside my budget. It's still sort of a "some day" thing in the back of my GAS mind. 

Apparently, the vintage ones can be great I feel you get the earliest years, but some of the later models with the double bracing can sound pretty dead. That's gleaned from forums, as I haven't played any old ones, so take it with all the caveats that go with hearsay. 

The current Standard HB is a sweet guitar and I've played a couple that were fantastic, while a couple of others didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> There's a lot more competition in the quality guitar market than there was in Gibson or Fender's heyday. For half the price of a Gibson, you can get a Kiesel custom guitar made to your specs. Look at PRS and Ernie Ball, Ibanez, etc. There's a billion choices to slowly mod your own guitar with necks, pickups, strings, bridges. To survive in today's market, you'd better be delivering high value.


I agree on the need for quality and both Gibson and Fender are falling short on delivering this far too often these days. I don't know about the other manufacturers you mentioned, just because I don't follow them as closely, but some of them don't really seem to be into making similar guitars. PRS' are pretty nice though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of the old HBs had a really narrow nut width like 1&5/8 or something.

Maybe Gibsons finances would improve if they diversified and started producing deodorant and perfumes and such; call it Gibson Fragrances or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)

or stop diversifying and stick to guitars

Renault Gordini and Gibson Reveal Show Car and Guitar at Music Festival


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> or stop diversifying and stick to guitars
> 
> Renault Gordini and Gibson Reveal Show Car and Guitar at Music Festival


Having seen that I now think they deserve to go under ... lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> There's a lot more competition in the quality guitar market than there was in Gibson or Fender's heyday. For half the price of a Gibson, you can get a Kiesel custom guitar made to your specs. Look at PRS and Ernie Ball, Ibanez, etc. There's a billion choices to slowly mod your own guitar with necks, pickups, strings, bridges. To survive in today's market, you'd better be delivering high value.


Yes, it come down to market share and with all the competition in the last few decades, others have chipped away at Fender's and Gibson's share of the market. No longer will everyone just accept their exorbitant prices and buy the "brand". I used to work for Lennox Heating and A/C and they started facing the same problem back in the 1980's. They were similar to Gibson and Fender. They were marketing the brand and doing very well with it (i.e. Dave Lennox). Then others starting making inroads into their and Carrier's residential market of furnaces and A/C units. What most people don't know is the internal guts of most A/C units are all the same with only a few inconsequential differences but the price difference was double for a Lennox or Carrier. They did the same as Gibson (Epiphone) and bought another company and sold under another brand to compete with the less expensive competition to try and save some of the market share they were losing. It helped a little, like Epiphone does for Gibson but the competition was too strong and their market share took a sharp downward spiral. I say good on them and all companies that try to maintain huge corporate profits by those kind of immoral marketing practices. They don't necessarily lie about their product, they just don't tell the whole truth which is the same as lying. If every company practicing these kinds of business tactics went out of business, I would say good riddance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't complain about my telecaster though. Didn't cost that much, came with a decent case and even a strap and a cable. Solid build and well finished.

Prices for Martins have gone through the roof though. My D18 sells used now for what I paid for it in 2012. And the HD28V and HD35, I wouldn't pay what they are asking up here for those two now. Glad I got em when I did.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I prefer to buy instruments from companies that spend more on the build than the marketing.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> or stop diversifying and stick to guitars
> 
> Renault Gordini and Gibson Reveal Show Car and Guitar at Music Festival


WTF is that mess?? 

fail in my books. 

Grasping at straws


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

MAKE A HENRY J MEME OUT OF THIS....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

typical CEO syndrome

you will never channel Steve Jobs' stage presence, so give it up already

he's about as charismatic as raw chicken


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

bolero said:


> he's about as charismatic as raw chicken


I vote for the chicken.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Gibson is downsizing their Memphis operations:

Gibson Set to Sell Memphis Guitar Factory


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

CEO Speak...............Henry is calling the downsizing, the next phase of growth. This kind of talk is why no one puts any faith in what execs tell us these days. It's all taken with a "grain of salt".

_"We are extremely excited about* this next phase of growth* that we believe will benefit both our employees, and the Memphis community. I remember when our property had abandoned buildings, and Beale Street was in decline. It is with great pride that I can see the development of this area with a basketball arena, hotels, and a resurgent pride in the musical heritage of the great city of Memphis. We continue to love the Memphis community and hope to be a key contributor to its future when we move nearby to a more appropriate location for our manufacturing based business, allowing the world the benefit of our great American craftsmen."_


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> CEO Speak...............Henry is calling the downsizing, the next phase of growth. This kind of talk is why no one puts any faith in what execs tell us these days. It's all taken with a "grain of salt".
> 
> _"We are extremely excited about* this next phase of growth* that we believe will benefit both our employees, and the Memphis community. I remember when our property had abandoned buildings, and Beale Street was in decline. It is with great pride that I can see the development of this area with a basketball arena, hotels, and a resurgent pride in the musical heritage of the great city of Memphis. We continue to love the Memphis community and hope to be a key contributor to its future when we move nearby to a more appropriate location for our manufacturing based business, allowing the world the benefit of our great American craftsmen."_


What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> What the hell does that even mean?


My post or Henry's statements?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe expanding into kitchen appliances?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Maybe expanding into kitchen appliances?


I'd like them to try and merge with Harley Davidson, they're having a slow year as well. Lots of potential...,.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> What the hell does that even mean?


We suck so hard that we have to reduce both our manufacturing facilities AND workforce. Back then, we took advantage of putting a factory here when this place was a real dump. (Me, the Harvard MBA, don't you dare forgetting.) Now, we are leaving it and the buildings will simply revert to being a dump once again, none the worse. Don't worry, we ain't leavin' yet. It is just that we want to find a smaller dump nearby, since most of the good craftsmen have already bailed. We will continue to make shoddy (and sometimes baffling) stuff with ridiculous price tags. The guitar world will continue to laugh at me, but I don't care. I will simply continue to pretend those people don't exist. I am Henry J. and I am a genius.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Still, it is a very nice guitar...


butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> Maybe expanding into kitchen appliances?


Along with sears


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bolero said:


> typical CEO syndrome
> 
> you will never channel Steve Jobs' stage presence, so give it up already


Nobody will. 

He's dead


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> My post or Henry's statements?


Henry’s goobely ****


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Still, it is a very nice guitar...


God I hope thats a Meme..


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> God I hope thats a Meme..


I believe it's a prop from his 24 show


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's really a f***ing CS-336. I couldn't give a rat's ass who it's inspired by. The gold top just looks good.They just labelled it a KS-336 because of his initials. It's the same size as a ES339 but the body is chambered solid mahogany. The top is two piece carved maple. *No laminate. *It could be labeled a JS336, a f***king Jon Snow inspired in ice silver grey instead of a gold top. So what.

What Gibson is offering this year is a CS-336 Mahogany with P90s - carved mahogany top and a chambered mahogany body *All Solid Wood.*

CS-336 Mahogany










Don't trip over your feet and fall on your bloody face because of who it is associated. It is really a fine piece of work.

This colour is really nice too...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Henry’s goobely ****


Glad you meant Henry's. I was afraid I posted some gibberish.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I was afraid I posted some gibberish.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So we're bear-ish on Gibson then? I come here for all my investment advice ...................


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> So we're bear-ish on Gibson then? I come here for all my investment advice ...................


If you want to end up a millionaire from Gibson, just invest five.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The TV Yellow & TV White are nice


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

greco said:


> The TV Yellow & TV White are nice


Hows that cheesy bridge gonna work out if you want different strings?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hows that cheesy bridge gonna work out if you want different strings?


Lots of guitars out there that are this design...wrap around tail piece with no bridge. Many owners seem very happy with them.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

greco said:


> Lots of guitars out there that are this design...wrap around tail piece with no bridge. Many owners seem very happy with them.


I'm sure its fine. Helps keep the cost down too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


>



As discussed when the link to this story was first posted, it is unlikely that that is actually a crack.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

greco said:


> The TV Yellow & TV White are nice


TV white? Almost funny.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My prediction? Gibson will declare bankruptcy, sell their assets and someone else will pick up the brand. Probably a Chinese conglomerate. They will reduce the prices and compete directly with Fender in the $1000.00 to $2000.00 bracket with Gibson branded guitars.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see how much of the guitar forum conjecture around the fate of Gibson actually comes true.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My prediction? if things are as bad as some here think, angel investors step in. some brands are sold off, and possibly a greater distinction made between Epiphone and Gibson....Gibson (the brand) becomes more like a "boutique" builder, and epiphone is the mass market retail line. this lasts about 10 years. after that, I dunno...you can only keep building guitars based off the nostalgia of 1959 for so long.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> My prediction? if things are as bad as some here think, angel investors step in. some brands are sold off, and possibly a greater distinction made between Epiphone and Gibson....Gibson (the brand) becomes more like a "boutique" builder, and epiphone is the mass market retail line. this lasts about 10 years. after that, I dunno...you can only keep building guitars based off the nostalgia of 1959 for so long.


I'm not so sure. Angel investors look for a good return on their investment in the short term. It's not likely that's going to ever be the case with a guitar manufacturer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm not so sure. Angel investors look for a good return on their investment in the short term. It's not likely that's going to ever be the case with a guitar manufacturer.


agree to disagree. I think although the industry is in a storm, the brand itself is iconic and has tremendous value. there will be lots of "geniuses" who think they can turn it around.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> agree to disagree. I think although the industry is in a storm, the brand itself is iconic and has tremendous value. there will be lots of "geniuses" who think they can turn it around.


Of that I'm sure you're right but Angel investors for the most part, are quite smart and I don't feel Gibson is a smart investment. That being said, I'd love to own them even though I'm not a Gibson fan. The momentum against them is growing though. Like the Wienstein sex scandal, more and more reports are coming out of shoddy Gibson product. That's going to hurt both their sales and their chances of investment.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Too long, didn't watch. I'm guessing it's the same old quality control complaints?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Too long, didn't watch. I'm guessing it's the same old quality control complaints?


Your assumption is correct. Neck is at an angle that the string action cannot be lowered enough. Nibs on frets grabbing strings, misaligned tuners, bad finish. $2800 guitar and it took 6 months for this REPLACEMENT to come in, and was not what he ordered.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


>


A replacement of a replacement 0f a replacement of a replacement...of course it has to be a chibson...maybe a rebranded Epiphone. No way could this be the real deal!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


>


All that hassle, and if he knew anything about guitars he could of avoided all that by just going out and personally buying a used one without any of those problems.




If he knew anything about guitars ...........


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> All that hassle, and if he knew anything about guitars he could of avoided all that by just going out and personally buying a used one without any of those problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He might be in a locale that doesn't have any music stores close by.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> He might be in a locale that doesn't have any music stores close by.


Yeah, he says at the end you should play one before buying. Sounds like that simply isn't an option.

With that said, this is in no way on him. If that guitar had anything other than Gibson on the headstock not a single person would defend it or give it the time of day. 

I walked into a store where the owner showed my a Gibson custom shop guitar with similar problems. It was uber expensive. It was the second one in a row they were sending back!


----------

